# I want to draw for practice



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

post pics of your bettas.... I just want peoples permission to draw their fish.
Drawing the same betta gets boring. It is for pratice, but if you want the picture just let me know. I am not saying i am good at drawing though!:roll:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here this is my girl Elisabeth Bathory


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Your welcome


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

unicornturds18 said:


> post pics of your bettas.... I just want peoples permission to draw their fish.
> Drawing the same betta gets boring. It is for pratice, but if you want the picture just let me know. I am not saying i am good at drawing though!:roll:


This Is my boy Charlie, and can I please get the pic?


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks!!!!!
"This Is my boy Charlie, and can I please get the pic?"
no problem


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

unicornturds18 said:


> Thanks!!!!!
> "This Is my boy Charlie, and can I please get the pic?"
> no problem


 Ok Thanks, could you send me a PM so I no when the pic is up?


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Wanna do one of Jack for me?  I think he has some interesting colors for you to try to work with.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Heres my Bettas Ellis and Igneel.


I would like to see the drawing if you don't mind showing it


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

YAY!!!!!! Lots of fishies!!!!!


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

smilingdoberman said:


> Ok Thanks, could you send me a PM so I no when the pic is up?


Sure! 
I will be drawing as many as i can tomorrow so yeah


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is the list
1.) Eatmice2010-Elizabeth Bathory
2.) Smillingdoberman-Charlie (wants drawing)
3.) Shadowshearth-Jack
4.) Indigobetta-Ellis & Igneel (wants drawing)


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Heres my Bettas Ellis and Igneel.
> 
> 
> I would like to see the drawing if you don't mind showing it


Do you want both of them in the same drawing? or individually?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

unicornturds18 said:


> Do you want both of them in the same drawing? or individually?



both of them in the same drawing would be nice ^_^


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

ok thanks for getting back to me!!!


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Feel free to share your drawing of Jack if you want, but you don't have to.  No pressure.


----------



## maybi (Jan 8, 2014)

Whenever you get the chance can you do my fish?

The male is chuck and the girl is florence


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

shadowshearth said:


> Feel free to share your drawing of Jack if you want, but you don't have to.  No pressure.


Oh ok! No problem. I have the feeling his is going to be tricky!


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

unicornturds18 said:


> Oh ok! No problem. I have the feeling his is going to be tricky!


I understand, he has a pretty crazy array of colors. lol But I figured it would be fun for you to try.


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

lol  he is very pretty ( i mean manly shhhhhhhh!)


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

lol Don't worry, he likes being called pretty. Whenever I go talk to him and tell him how pretty he is, he blows bubbles at me.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Milo and Igneel? c:

















You can choose if it's individual or same it doesn't matter


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Milo and Igneel? c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see the pictures so do you have pic in your albums


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

unicornturds18 said:


> I can't see the pictures so do you have pic in your albums


Hmm strange.
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=9842&pictureid=94697
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=12385&pictureid=79705
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=9842&pictureid=94689

1&3 is Milo
2 is Igneel


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

unicornturds18 said:


> lol  he is very pretty ( i mean manly shhhhhhhh!)


Hey could I get a pic of my fish Fetch too please with the one of Charlie or just fetch , thanks

Ill post a pic as soon as I'm off my phone 


[i have a post of pictures in betta pictures titled Meet my new betta Fetch, you can check him out thro there?]


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

smilingdoberman said:


> Hey could I get a pic of my fish Fetch too please with the one of Charlie or just fetch , thanks
> 
> Ill post a pic as soon as I'm off my phone
> 
> ...


sure


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Hmm strange.
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=9842&pictureid=94697
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=12385&pictureid=79705
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=9842&pictureid=94689
> ...


Thanks


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

unicornturds18 said:


> sure


Thanks  Heres a pic of my newest boy, Fetch and once again thanks, please PM me when its up


----------

